# DC/Baltimore Gathering December 2009: The Holiday Party



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I was thinking sometime during the second week of December. This would give people a chance to recover from Thanksgiving and a bit of breathing room before Christmas. Think of it as a Kindle Board Holiday Party!!

How does DC sound? Union Station maybe? There are restaurants there and it would allow folks in Maryland to take a MARC or Amtrak train in instead of driving. The Virgnia folks could metro.

I am going to figure out how to do a poll for the day in a minute here.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am voting Tuesday because it is less obvious then Monday or Friday. I will be able to make any day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think, as far as I know right now, any day except Thursday is good! Party! Egg Nog!









Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

For me any day that week is possible, though my first choices would be Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Any day of the week works for me as long as we're talking approximately mid-day.

I didn't 'vote' because there's no way to say 'all of the above'.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I have a feeling my husband will be developing a fever that day so really, any day is good for me.  (Fever for him means he stays home from work and can be home to start shuffling everyone off buses)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

hmmm we need to coordinate and make sure that no one else in the office gets sick that day...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It looks like I can make it on the 8th.

December KB party - woo hoo.

Just sayin......


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Prof - he would only be sick half a day


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am going to be sick the whole day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, Tuesday Dec 8 is the day?  Is this definite?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll be there unless someone gets sick. Joe will be working, so I'll most likely have the BRATs with me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup that is the date. Tuesday the 8th


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Time?  Place?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

1 PM? I'll look at the website and find a meeting place.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm still planning on it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so apparently it is Tuesday the 8th of December (coming up soon).
And it is at Union Station?
And it is at 1 pm?

And may I suggest the UNO's there?
It is on the top (3rd) level and probably has as much or more seating available as any other.
Don't be fooled when you come up to it and think that there is just about 20-30 tables.
It goes back in and around.

What say?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Uno's is fine with me. I know that they have a ton of restaurants there. Maybe we can met at Uno's and see if anything else strikes our fancy.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

It works for me too.  I have never been in Union Station so if we can exchange numbers prior to the date, I can call for help if I get lost


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I'd love to be there, but I don't think I will be able to get away from work.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

1 p.m., Uno's in Union Station, see you there!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.unionstationdc.com/dining.aspx?taxonomyid=542

I list of dining options at Union Station. I checked for a Barnes and Noble but they do not have one there. I thought it would be fun to go in, ask questions about the Nook, and then correct whatever misinformation they are giving out about the Kindle.

I have a weird sense of humor. Sue me.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd love to come and meet you all, but I don't think I can get away that day.

It'd be worth it just for this:



> I checked for a Barnes and Noble but they do not have one there. I thought it would be fun to go in, ask questions about the Nook, and then correct whatever misinformation they are giving out about the Kindle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Unless it's changed in the last year or so, the bookstore there is a B Dalton... but aren't they owned by B&N? So maybe they _would_ have someone on staff to annoy ask questions of...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a reminder for all those in the greater DC area:

Kindleer meet up at Union Station in DC at 1 p.m. on Tuesday December 8th.  Meet at the UNO's which is on the third level  Don't forget to bring you Kindle(s)!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo party

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Wishing everyone a great time a have a Happy Holiday. 

tessa


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I will be there, putting numbers in my phone in the event I get lost.  I have never been to Union Station but I don't think I will have problems. 


hee....you should see my phone contact list.  I have Betsy Kindle, Geoff Kindle, Susan Kindle, Luvmy4brats Kindle....


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Heading out the door....see everyone there!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

RCP, that's a great way to put the numbers in your phone.  
Have fun, everyone.  Wish I could join you.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

here at Union  Station at Uno's. Present are Ravenclaw, Profcrash, Heather, Betsy, Susan, and me.  Where are you, Geoff?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You are planning on pictures aren't you??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

WHAT WERE WE THINKING?!?    

We forgot to take pictures!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No way, I've been looking forward to pics all day.  

Okay.  Then I want a detailed description please.  Pretty please.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oops.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We had a really good time and talked about ya'll.

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Geoff.  Glad to know you had a good time.

Could a woman please fill in the blanks.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I had mentioned a "vampire" book at the meet.
Here is the link

Baltimore,: Or, The Steadfast Tin Soldier and the Vampire (Kindle Edition)









and I was wrong, it IS available for Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  So, I got there around 12:30. . .no one around. . .so I wandered the mallish area -- there are a lot of stores there!  Popped into B Dalton and picked up a magazine. . .wandered some more. . .and then when I was coming back near the UNO store I saw someone with a Kindle.  Sure enough, it was ProfCrash. . . .who I hadn't met before but we figured it out.   Then Ravenclaw Prefect came by. . .by then it was around 1 and we were trying to count up who else we thought might come.  Just about then Betsy came and we put our name in at the hostess desk. . . .they said 15 minutes.  Well, they called us in about 5, so I told her that if other people came looking they might ask about the Kindle Group.  Then we tried calling people to let them know we were already seated.  

Heather came next with the kids. . . .what a great bunch they are. . . .then Susan arrived.  Geoff got there just as the waiter was bringing our food and he was very concerned that he'd somehow missed him earlier and hadn't taken his order.

We ate.  We talked.  We compared Kindles and their accessories.  1 DX, 3 K1's, 4 K2's.  Talked about books. . . .talked about quilts. . . .talked about kids. . . . talked about netbooks and other computers. . . . talked more about books.  Sometimes several discussions were going on at the same time.

Totally FORGOT about pictures!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Ann.  Sounds like so much fun.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy,  You're the blonde in front, right?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> Could a woman please fill in the blanks. Thank you.


LOL!

Sounds like Ann already did that, so I'll just add that yes, it was fun!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's the horde of people trying to join their fun group and try out the wonderful Kindles.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Guess I better remember to take my camera to my kindle demo on Friday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Betsy, You're the blonde in front, right?


Nah...never been blonde. 

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry to have missed it! I wasn't planning on going this time around anyway (a bit short on leave right now), but also had a "must attend" meeting at work at 4:30 (gack!). Of course, in typical fashion, they canceled it. So at least I got to go home on time!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike, we missed you and Jan!

We want to have a book party when the next In Her Name book comes out!!!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike, we missed you and Jan!
> 
> We want to have a book party when the next In Her Name book comes out!!!
> 
> Betsy


Hey, I could go for that! Well, hoping to have it done around the beginning of the year, if the fingers cooperate!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You MUST get it done before I leave for San Diego on Feb 1!

Betsy


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Sorry I missed this - couldn't get away from work.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I can't believe no one thought to take pictures.  I got to see and handle Ann's DX!  They are nice and the Oberon cover is lovely on it.

A funny moment happened as we were paying.  We had Kindles (all with Oberon covers) sitting on the table when our bills came.  Three of us whipped out our Oberon card holders.  Geoff looked at us a moment and shook his head before declaring we all needed help.  

There was a lot of great conversations, books recommendations and talk.  As always, it was a good time.  

Soooo.....when is our next meet up??


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope I can go to the next one. So far, they have been on days that I couldn't make it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Soooo.....when is our next meet up??


It'll have to be sometime in January for the book party, if Betsy's leaving on Feb 1st -- and if the book's not ready by then after all, we'll find another reason!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You MUST get it done before I leave for San Diego on Feb 1!
> 
> Betsy


Oh, no pressure! LOL!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

How about a pre-finish or pre-release or  party


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Any excuse for a party.  sjc would be proud of us.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh I am not sure if it was a Kindle or an Oberon gathering. There were no other covers in sight and half the table was carrying Oberon wallets, credit crad holders, or check books. Ann's Maple Creek cover is gorgeous, it was my first time seeing one in person. I would seriously consider it for a cover if I were to get a new cover. I also like the Celtic Hounds cover she had for the DX.

I decided that if something happens to Tavar, he will be replaced with the DX. I don't take Tavar out of the house that frequently and the larger screen really appeals to me. She showed me some of her sheet music on it. I really like the DX and the Oberon cover for it was awesome.

I bought a few books at the table (Thanks everyone, I needed more reading material). The BRATs were very well be haved, they even asked about eating the sugar packets before doing so. Mom said no so they didn't. I was impressed that they asked, they were well shielded from us and could have gotten away with it. 

We managed to not discuss beating people up on the Italian metro system this time. Betsy showed me the bag that she got for her travels. I am going to look into one, if I can remember the name. Yes I am that flighty, why do you ask?

All in all good conversation, ok food, and Kindle love.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Those BRATs really are amazing kids  --  four kids in a booth by themselves, right next to us but shielded from our sight, and we didn't hear a peep.  I got there when everyone was already seated, and I didn't even realize until I'd been there for 15 minutes that the kids were there.  And when they do make an appearance, they're invariably friendly to everyone and polite and respectful of their mom.  Whatever Luv is doing, it's working.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the bag at Amazon (clickable link). I actually got it at ebags.com as they had the color I wanted. (They don't have this color now, though. They do have 10% off and free shipping right now.)

http://www.ebags.com/pacsafe/metrosafe_200_shoulder_bag/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=99876

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments on my kids. They can be very good when they want to be and I got lucky yesterday because they were on their best behavior (well, up until we had about 5 stops left on the Metro) It went straight downhill from there, ending in my son getting sent to bed early for punching the oldest in the stomach <sigh> 

I had a great time meeting up with everybody again. As usual, all the Kindles looked great, every one of them decked out in an Oberon.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> How about a pre-finish or pre-release or  party


A rough draft party? LOL!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Just got notice that a niece is engaged and going to be married in DC!  Have no idea when, and not sure if we can go, but, if we do I hope a meet-up can be arranged then.  Who knows it could be years tho.  They both work in the DC area so doubt if it will change.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, how exciting.  Wouldn't that be awesome!!
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

If it was just the wedding, I probably would try to get out of it, BUT if a kindle meet-up was involved   I'd bust my you know what to go


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think we could be convinced to schedule a meet-up around your visit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> If it was just the wedding, I probably would try to get out of it, BUT if a kindle meet-up was involved  I'd bust my you know what to go


Dona, tell us where and when! (We could even crash the wedding!!)

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dona,
I agree with the others.
If (when) you are here, we are "there".

Just sayin......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, I'm even willing to hop a train down to DC if you manage it Dona!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

OK that settles it - when Patrisha gets married I'll be there! even if DH has to stay home   now all I need is for them is to set a date.


----------

